# Asda



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Heres a heads up for anyone interested? Asda a selling 1kg boxes of microfibers for £8 ( I don't if that is the normal price or discounted? )

They come in a mixture of sizes and colours, I counted 38 in this box. But for dirty jobs or for friends and family after a freebie :detailer:

I don't think they are too bad for the price.















:thumb::thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

They're almost disposable at that price!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> They're almost disposable at that price!


That's true I did think that too


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for that, off to asda then:thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep asda it is! Was this down the household cleaning Isle or car Isle?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Look good, perfect for less important jobs on the car and for stuff around the house.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Look good, perfect for less important jobs on the car and for stuff around the house.


i read you post as perfect for less important jobs like round the house!:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look good value for money and as said, great for around the house or for other car cleaning duties other than the paint work.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Yep asda it is! Was this down the household cleaning Isle or car Isle?


wasn't in the car isle. I first spotted them on the one way system to go out ( why put something on show when you've already done your shopping and on your way out? :wall:

At mine they are just on end of a isle


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good find


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.

What's the quality like? Anything like Kent MFs?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think they are very much like the kent ones. I was surprized of the quality , if you've got them at your Asda? check the boxes and your bound to find one open. That's the only reason I got them in the end because managed to see and feel them.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Cheers op 

Wish I hadn't just bought some in halfords 3 for 2 deal, this is much better


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

s29nta said:


> i read you post as perfect for less important jobs like round the house!:thumb:


They're all less important than keeping the motor clean


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

They didn't have them at my asda :s will have a look at another one tomorrow


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought id grab 2 more boxes in case I never see them again


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Was it asda living?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nipping to Asda now. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'll be keeping a look out for these tomorrow then! Cheers for the heads up mate!

Sutty.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

None left. S...


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

These aren't in my local asda sadly, checked last night


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I saw them few weeks back in asda living in Maidstone upstairs if any use to anyone


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Going to be popping in there on the way home, I have quite a few I need to get rid of.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Slineclean which asda is it you use mate ? I had a look at the big asda in Great Barr but no joy there :-( ,cheers .


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

den656 said:


> Slineclean which asda is it you use mate ? I had a look at the big asda in Great Barr but no joy there :-( ,cheers .


Asda at minworth . Been in there earlier and they still got a few boxes there on sale


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just got the last 2 box at Harrogate


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

What do you think to them Phil-1 ? Did you pay £8. I go in quite abit and hoping the last ones might be dropped down to fiver to get rid ha ha


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

£10 in my local asda tonight!

Sutty.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

slineclean said:


> What do you think to them Phil-1 ? Did you pay £8. I go in quite abit and hoping the last ones might be dropped down to fiver to get rid ha ha


I paid £8 each. I have only just opened the box, they look ok.
If the weather stays nice tomorrow I will give them ago


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sutty 90 said:


> £10 in my local asda tonight!
> 
> Sutty.


The price on the shelf in Harrogate was £10 but at the till it was £8


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Phil-1 said:


> The price on the shelf in Harrogate was £10 but at the till it was £8


Really? Should have bought them now lol

Sutty.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I asked someone to check it first and it was correct when I got to the till


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just nipped to the asda local to work couldn't find the box, but in the motoring section there was a small bag of microfibres could be about ten in there and I could see done glass cloths in the bag too, £3 a bag


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think they were originally a tenner but maybe not selling and then dropped to £8


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm going back today to try and get the last box. The wife wants some for around the house.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Loads of these in Derby at the Spondon store


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I couldn't find them in the box but got these instead








£5 a bag


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

And I got 28 out the bag on the bottom and 18 off the one on top  all different sizes 








This pic is the bottom bag


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I managed to find the big bag jinjoh in asda living only one bag on the shelf, i counted 22 in my bag and about 5-6 white ones that look good enough to be buffing cloths.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

tightlines said:


> I managed to find the big bag jinjoh in asda living only one bag on the shelf, i counted 22 in my bag and about 5-6 white ones that look good enough to be buffing cloths.


I know yeah I got 2 long cloths in my second bag and they are very nice to touch haha


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

The first time I saw these boxes and one was open I saw some long length white cloths and it was because seeing the size of them was my main reason for getting these but not long ones in 2 boxes I've opened to have a look at


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I work for asda and i only saw these in the 'cleaning event' we had on....haven't seen any since.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Haven't opened my boxes yet. Been to busy


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

If you're not near an Asda or these have all sold out, I noticed that with the current 3for2 at Halfords you can get 3 packs of their own brand 5 pack blue MFs for £6, which is a decent price for 15 of 'em :thumb:


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

I found one box on the shelf at Stafford ASDA today :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw them back on the shelf today while i was at work - £8.

There is alot of other asda branded car cleaning gear on the end these are on.....not really for the likes of us guys though


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm the 2 quid detailing brush comes in handy as a small scrub brush.
The tyre brush is ok for really muddy tyres.
The drying towels are ok for interiors or wheels


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Just bought a box..50 in each it says. #bargain:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

My box just says ' 1kg '


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

50? I only got 33


----------



## Maxicato (Mar 26, 2015)

Just picked up 2 boxes. Plenty left in coryton Asda in cardiff!


----------



## IanJones (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone got a barcode or product code for these please


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ian , have pm'd you an image of the barcode hopefully lol ,cheers.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

How many are in the pack you can get from Costco? Think £14?

anyone know..?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a box last week from Norwich Asda. Had 28 cloths & a yellow drying towel.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

SamUK said:


> How many are in the pack you can get from Costco? Think £14?
> 
> anyone know..?


36 Sam


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Still got plenty of these in Hartlepool Asda, I just bought a box. It had 34 in it.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got a box from Asda in Widnes, they had about 3 boxes left


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Picked up a box from asda chatham (had loads left) a few boxes was open so took one of these so i knew what i was getting.



32 in total, different size's and colours, not as good as the costco one's but will do for mucky jobs at 25p each can't really complain :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

UPDATE 29/05/15

Just got home from my Asda and these are going for £6 now :thumb: get to a Asda guys and girls.


----------



## smurf5599 (May 30, 2015)

Dazzel81 said:


> Picked up a box from asda chatham (had loads left) a few boxes was open so took one of these so i knew what i was getting.
> 32 in total, different size's and colours, not as good as the costco one's but will do for mucky jobs at 25p each can't really complain :thumb:


Hi Dazzel, I've been looking for some of these, I know it was last month but can you remember where they were in the Chatham branch.

Thanks


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Tamworth Asda still has these. (Ventura Park).


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

smurf5599 said:


> Hi Dazzel, I've been looking for some of these, I know it was last month but can you remember where they were in the Chatham branch.
> 
> Thanks


Hi fella
yes the one on maidstone road, had them upstairs on end of the car stuff row
hope this helps


----------



## smurf5599 (May 30, 2015)

Dazzel81 said:


> Hi fella
> yes the one on maidstone road, had them upstairs on end of the car stuff row
> hope this helps


Thanks, had a good look around the store this afternoon and couldn't see the boxes anywhere so I guess they've all gone, the wife shops there every week so I've shown her the photos just in case some turn up. 

ATB

Melvin


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I had a look in my local adds again and they have gone up to £10 haha


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I got a box from Grantham Asda about 2 weeks ago
The box was damaged and the barcode was missing so the woman from customer services
went to look if there was anymore 'out the back' she came back 15 mins later and said there was no more, 
she looked on the computer and couldn't find them so ended up manually ringing it through at £5


----------

